# Christmas Is Over...



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Did you get any new camping toys or accessories from Santa????

Let's hear what you got!

I got a MIDLAND WR 300 weather alert radio. 
Midland WR 300

This baby should keep us safer while home AND camping! Seems like bad weather follows us wherever we go! sunny


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I got a Sony Weather Radio from my wife and a very nice carrying case for our portable DVD player. Santa brought my wife a portable electric heater and her Mother gave her a Dirt Devel Vacuum Cleaner. My kids got lots of outdoor-type toys.

When we bought the TT it was used and we bought the extended warranty, something we have almost never done. I was a little spooked by the slide mechanism and the unknown of buying something used, a "something" we had absolutely no experience with. That warranty gives me seven years of peace of mind which is worth the bucks we spent. If I recall right we got the warranty for about $300.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I pulled my usual scam with the family and asked for nothing but Camping World gift certificates. Got a bunch too







That combined with some cash I got has set me up pretty good.

I feel a new Atwood 3500 electric tongue jack will arrive soon


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I got jack didley squat as far as camping stuff, but I shouldn't be suprised since I didn't ask for any









My DW got one of those maps of the USA that you stick on the states you've been to. She also got a flag bracket and flags so we can fly the stars and stripes when we are camping.

Mike


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I got DH one of those stick on maps last year for Christmas. Of course, it didn't get put on until July of this year.....









This year, I got DH, one of those duo rechargeable lanterns / inflators deals.
When we go camping, only HIS bike tires go flat. So here I go asking all the neighbors if they have inflators. Well, no more! So maybe the gift was more for me than him! LOL.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

My wise guy brother-in-law gave me a 4-pack of RV toilet paper, 2-ply!!! Well, he also gave me a gift certificate to the local camping store. The kids got some outdoor toys and a portable DVD player. 
Steve


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Hard to call it "for the camper" but my wife got me a USB GPS for our laptop, plus Delorme mapping software. (more like a toy for me, and the tow vehicle)

I'm sure we will use it to find campgrounds!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Battery tender for keeping the batteries charged over the winter.

Also got a FM broadcast jack for the portable DVD. Now we can play the movies over the campers stereo system.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

My parents just moved near us and are dealing with health issues, so they got us the traditional money, so we can shop for our own camping supplies. The accordion shower door is tops on the list.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> Now we can play the movies over the campers stereo system.
> [snapback]20634[/snapback]​


Andy...you must have gotten a better OUTBACK "stereo system" than I got in mine!









PS...I got to hear my first WEATHER ALERT over my new radio...WINTER STORM WARNING coming at us now.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I suppose it's barely a camping item, but my wife got me a chainsaw for Christmas. Very nice Stihl mid-level model. Much better than the little chainsaw I'd borrowed from a buddy before. Unfortunately, I had enough firewood for 3-4 camping trips cut in ~30 minutes... Uh, anybody need some wood cut up?









Chet.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Sure thing Chet, can you deliver down here to CA? I'll be home this weekend if it works for you.

TM4


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Not really a camping item either but DW bought me a Sony Cybershot Digi Cam.

I wanted one to start taking more camping pictures for quick and easy upload. I've been scanning and then uploading pictures to this point.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wayne...Welcome to the digital generation.

Here's my question:

What the heck do we do with all the old cameras we have???


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry TM4. I'm not THAT enthused about playing with my new toy...









Chet.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

I got the sony cybershot digi cam as well. I am completely happy with it. I tried about 5 different places to get them developed and found the best, was Loblaws at $0.25 a print and takes about an hour. I bring in the memory stick, shop and by the time I am done the pics are ready.









Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I forgot...X-Mas camping goodies

I got a 15 watt solar panel and charge controller.








5 bike, bike rack for the 2" receiver








Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Santa came early for me this year, and brought a new Nissan Titan TV.
My wife assures me that Santa arrived early for the next several years on that one!









As any good Outbacker would do, I felt it only appropriate to give my new truck a Christmas present too (It's bad enough it had to stay outside Christmas morning... I couldn't take the guilt!). The Titan now has a shiny new GemTop GT Classic steel tonneau cover with a built in Yakima rack system for the bikes, skis, children, etc.

It only seemed fair, right?









Happy Trails in '05
Doug


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I got a 2 crock pot set (you know the regular size and the little one for dips) along with a recipe book. We plan to take some longer trips this year and it will be nice to have a pot roast waiting for us after a day of adventuring.

I bought the family(me) a portable DVD player (2 kids + long trip... you do the math) and a telescope.

Afterwords, I used a gift card to buy a Dazzle video interface for the camcorder and the computer. I got a cheaper one to play with and find out what I like and don't like. This thing is KOOL!!! The software that comes with it is Pinnacle Studio QuickStart 9 (eventhough the box says 8) and has all kinds of neat things you can do with effects, fades, sounds, music. It comes pre-loaded with a few in each category, but a lot are locked and you have to spend extra to unlock them. That isn't to say that they don't give you lot that you can use without paying extra. Made my first DVD of Christmas movies this year to send to my Brother and Sister-in-Law who are in Japan. Very nice! Very Fun! I can't wait to take some new movies with the new camcorder the DW bought the family and make DVD's.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

My brother in law (A welder) gave me a diamond tread aluminum box that is about 5 inches wide and about 67 inches long. Hmmmmmm I think that might fit on top of the back bumper and hold my rear slide support arms fairly well.
Will have some pics to post once I get it mounted. Gotta figure out some kind of spacer for the spare tire, need to move it out about an inch from the bumper to make the box fit.

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Santa brought me...









Polaris Sportsman 500 HO


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

WOW Y-Guy!

We left Santa milk and cookies. What did you leave him? Surf and Turf???

Have fun with the new toy and stay safe.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> WOW Y-Guy!
> 
> We left Santa milk and cookies. What did you leave him? Surf and Turf???
> 
> ...


I left milk and cookies as well. No ATV at my house. Y we need to know your game









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

See the Milk & Cookies is the problem. Consider how many houses he has to hit, and what's he find? Milk, Cookies and maybe carrots for the Raindeer. So my dad taught me long ago you leave Chips & Salsa and an ice cold Beer! But if you all do it we'll get MADSC on our case and the gig will be up!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey Y...
I think those are built in my neighborhood! POLARIS is big industry around here! I know some people who work there.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

shy NDjolly old pal I keep your area working 4 Polaris Snowmobiles and 2 ATVs. I was hoping for a new truck and found a new car under the tree this year. If I am good Santa might bring a new truck next year Fat chance me being good.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

All built right nearby in Roseau, MN...the BIRTHPLACE of POLARIS.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete that's great! Part of the reason I bought Polaris was they were built in the US. Call me old fashioned but I just feel better knowing I'm keeping people working close to home. I am thrilled with the rides, and since we are getting dumped on snow wise I put one in the back of the truck and it gives me 700# of traction, beats sand bags too.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

and looks cooler!

While I was eating breakfast at the truck stop this morning, a Polaris Indy pulled up with two kids in tow on a sled. Reminded me of my snowmobile days. Ahhh the memories.


----------



## metromike (Jan 16, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Battery tender for keeping the batteries charged over the winter.
> 
> Also got a FM broadcast jack for the portable DVD. Now we can play the movies over the campers stereo system.
> [snapback]20634[/snapback]​


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete we were doing just that around the neighborhood last weekend, got another dose of snow last night too. I added a snow plow so now its a work/play machine, sure made clearing the driveway and the parking lot at work a breeze. Once I warm up I'll be taking the kids around, I can hear two other families with their quads running kids around now. Love this neighborhood!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Some people have all the fun!









I was hoping for a Canon Digital Rebel camera - my Olympus is acting up.

I got socks.


----------

